# Carnelian Intaglio?



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I've got I had a vintage watch fob with a hand carved carnelian intaglio showing some sort of Roman fellow. The fob itself was presumed to be gold (unmarked), but when I sent it to be mended the jeweller/goldsmith informed me it was only Pinchbeck and not something he could solder.

The whole lot was headed for the bin, but that much work went into the carving of the intaglio I thought I'd shove it on the bay.

Five minutes of googling styles and values today has left me reeling. Some of these things are listed (and selling) for a couple of grand each, and on the bay anything from a fiver to high hundreds. :shock:

It's a lump of carved stone ffs.

Now it is pretty clever the way it's made, basically the opposite of carving a cameo. The design is carved into the stone so it can be wax filled and used as a seal which is apparently a lot harder than carving stone away to leave a prominent design (as with a cameo).

Can anyone in the know tell me what the differences in price are though? Anything over a fiver for this seems nuts to me! :lol:

(and now the offers of a fiver flood in...) :roll: :lol:

It doesn't matter if not. It's hitting the bay shortly and I don't doubt it'll find its market. Just nice to know what's what


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Very nice I'd keep it and have it mounted again.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I half thought that Jason, but it'll cost an arm and a leg in gold, and silver just doesn't feel right for it.

I had hoped to just repair the thing, but once I found out it was just pinchbeck (imitation gold popular in the 19th century) that option was out.

It was just mounted in the base of a pyramid shaped hanging for the end of a watch chain, but came loose and couldn't be put back (tried a little adhesive, but it needs metal work)

I've had all sorts of watch fobs and this was one of my faves, but I'd rather just let the intaglio go and hope to find another one day than pay more than it's worth to re-build.

It came in a box of various pocket-watch bits that cost me about Â£50, so I'm hardly out of pocket.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Shame but I see your point, cash in then. Good luck.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Wow, that has cleared everything up. 

Thanks for the spam...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Whoops, that looks like I'm having a pop at Jason. I'm not, a viagra vendor was spamming up the forum last night. The mod's have removed his posts!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> A viagra vendor was spamming up the forum last night. The mod's have removed his posts!


Ouch! I bet that was painful!  but necessary! 

Mike


----------

